# Hedstrom antique kids bicycle



## MandiePants (Nov 20, 2011)

Today while my boyfriend was volenteering at the town dump, a young girl dropped off some things that had belonged to her grandfather. One of those items was a small bike that looked really old so I brought it home and did some research. It turns out it is a hedstrom antique kids bike. It's fairly rusty but all the original parts are there. Does anyone know how much this is worth? Any advice or help would be appreciated. I am new to this stuff! Thank you -Amanda


----------



## barracuda (Nov 20, 2011)

Hedstrom made an awfully lot of different bikes. Can you post a picture?


----------



## MandiePants (Nov 20, 2011)

*hedstrom "direct drive" (?)*

My digital camera is being dumb so I found one that looks almost exactly like it. the only difference is that it is mustard yellow with some rust. it says "direct drive" over the covering of the bike chain. does that help any until I can get an actual pic up?


----------



## MandiePants (Nov 21, 2011)

*pics of the bike*

here are the pics of the bike I found!!!


----------



## Demzie (Oct 10, 2014)

*First Off...*

I love the Original Patina on that bike, lovely shade of yellow and I feel with a little rustoff, it could be a Gem.

I did some research on Hedstrom, to get this ball rolling right.
Turns out he made bikes as an intro to his career ideals when he was very young, and went on to make
INDIAN brand Motorcycles.

I've looked into both CL AND Facebook as well as various other sites putting bikes of this style and condition up for anywhere between 80-230.
Rather or not they sell for that is above me.
Im about to go pick up a GREEN one just like this, with a little different front fork style for 20 or less off a guy on craigslist, who doesnt seem
to have any interest in working with it, [both because its taking up room and he doesnt really mess with the kids bikes]
Rather or not he knows face value, Im not sure.. I can tell you I feel like for how old these are, and how valuable they are to the 
history of Bicycle making, it's worth a bit more than 20 bucks to me! 
Hope you kept it. 
Best wishes;

Demz.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 10, 2014)

Demzie said:


> I did some research on Hedstrom, to get this ball rolling right.
> Turns out he made bikes as an intro to his career ideals when he was very young, and went on to make
> INDIAN brand Motorcycles. Demz.




I don't believe Oscar Hedstom was involved with this bike? He retired in 1913 and lived very comfortably from the successes of his patents. Welcome to the forum.


----------

